# Understanding wife



## joe d (Jan 10, 2010)

SWMBO suggested that I go with her this morning on a short shopping expedition. As usual, I said "sure" and got in the car. Off we go to the local Sears, whereupon says herself: "pick a tool out of all this stuff that's on sale"... so I now have a shiny new  1 hp / 7 gal Craftsman compressor.

I surely do like having a wife who understands ;D

Joe


----------



## 1hand (Jan 10, 2010)

You must have been good and behaved yourself.......and then you got a treat!


----------



## Maryak (Jan 10, 2010)

Yes, it's great :bow: (one for the ladies). I cannot say Galina understands or that she wants to understand anything about our hobby...........but she does not stand in my way if I say I need item X. This is actually very clever politics as how can I then complain about the necessities of a ladies life ??? (which are many and varied).

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Majorstrain (Jan 10, 2010)

As the old quote goes 

- There is no such thing as a free lunch - 
Hmmm, My cynical side tells me there is a jewelry sale coming up. Keep your head down :hDe: and censor the sales fliers.

Just kidding, I too enjoy the luxury of an understanding wife.
Congratulations and enjoy. Thm:

Cheers
Phil


----------



## Noitoen (Jan 10, 2010)

Majorstrain  said:
			
		

> As the old quote goes
> 
> - There is no such thing as a free lunch -
> Hmmm, My cynical side tells me there is a jewelry sale coming up. Keep your head down :hDe: and censor the sales fliers.



Took the "letters" right out of my keyboard. There's a saying here in Portugal "When the charity is big, the poor man usually suspects", pardon my translation :big: :big: :big:


----------



## Artie (Jan 10, 2010)

Noitoen  said:
			
		

> Took the "letters" right out of my keyboard. There's a saying here in Portugal "When the charity is big, the poor man usually suspects", pardon my translation :big: :big: :big:



Mate your translation is good..... as an Aussie we are known for optimistic outlooks (the glass is usually half full), therefore I would suggest that said wife is simply an understanding caring individual.

Did I mention that as an Aussie we are often disappointed?

Thought for the day... Always borrow money from a pessimist....... they dont expect to get paid back......


----------



## Deanofid (Jan 10, 2010)

She sounds like a very nice lady, Joe. 

Turnabout is fair play, as they say. Ask her to go to a tool store with you sometime, and tell her to pick out something. 

(Just kidding!) 

A baby sitter and a nice dinner out is in order!

Dean


----------



## Powder keg (Jan 10, 2010)

Sounds like my wife\o/ Take good care of her!!!


----------



## putputman (Jan 10, 2010)

Bob, after building that beautiful house for the wife, I bet you could buy a few tools without any problems. You should be able to ride on that for quite some time. ;D  ;D


----------



## joe d (Jan 10, 2010)

Deanofid  said:
			
		

> A baby sitter and a nice dinner out is in order!
> 
> Dean



She got the dinner out last night. Since my youngest is 23, I think he'd want way to much input on the selection of the baby-sitter.... :big: :big:

She's been spoiling me rotten for 28 years now, I picked a good'un!

Joe


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Jan 11, 2010)

One morning a few months ago, my wife said she sure would like a new laptop. We already had a pretty nice one so we both knew it would be somewhat frivolous. Thinking fast, I said I was thinking I needed a mini mill to go with my metal lathe. Out of the blue, there you go. I had it ordered before the day was out and she had a new laptop from Fry's. And here I am, in this forum. Thm:

Plus, the laptop cost much more than the mill, so I still have some capital.


----------



## Twmaster (Jan 11, 2010)

I've been told the only free lunch is in the mousetrap. If you are the second mouse....


----------



## mcr (Jan 11, 2010)

Santa brought this on the 18th of Dec it has sat in the dinning room since while I sort out the workshop.
I think my wife also came from under the Christmas tree ;D


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Jan 11, 2010)

I told my wife over the weekend I need some tools for my machining needs. She says "OK buy them". I say "It's pretty expensive." She says "Well, you need them, right?" Should I feel guilty spending money then?


----------



## Metal Butcher (Jan 11, 2010)

dieselpilot  said:
			
		

> I told my wife over the weekend I need some tools for my machining needs. She says "OK buy them". I say "It's pretty expensive." She says "Well, you need them, right?" Should I feel guilty spending money then?



Do you really need them?

If your answer is yes, then don't feel guilty. 

Order them, and when they come in make sure you let here know how much YOU appreciate HER!

-MB


----------



## capjak (Jan 11, 2010)

Last month my wife made that observation that nowadays Santa comes in a big brown truck.

Jack


----------



## d-m (Jan 13, 2010)

It seems there are a lot of lucky men in this room and I am also happy to say my wife is wonderful as well. I wont talk about the countless hours spent in the shop doing what I do taking time from the family, and vary rarely do I get a complaint. I have been working on a finger brake for are high school and it has consumed all my weekend time and most of the 2 weeks I took off for the holidays. Has she complained, no and last Saturday night she was in the shop with me till 10:00pm. I was doing some fitting of parts and she was running the mill removing excess material on some of the remaining parts. A few years ago she asked me what I wanted for my birthday or fathers day, I joking said a dro from dro pros. She looked in the history on the computer found what I was looking at and with the help of a machinist friend in San Diego I came home from work and found a box with a new dro waiting for me to install. I find sometimes this hobby can be vary time consuming I swear I will go into the shop on a Friday morning and before I know it its 2 in the afternoon. I think this board should add a thread for garage widows as my wife likes to call her self and on the other side of the coin she will say at least hes home and not sitting in a bar!!!!!


----------



## rake60 (Jan 14, 2010)

My wife can be *TOO* understanding at times.
If I blow up a tool, or even a machine, within 3 days a new one is 
being delivered with no prior notice to me.

There is the flip side.
Occasionally, I'd come home from work on a Friday evening and say,
I'm going down the shop to unwind for awhile. The reply would be:
*"Yeah, go ahead, have fun, what do you want for breakfast Monday morning?"*
That meant I'd be spending the weekend pushing shopping carts and holding
her purse while she's trying on clothes in the mall.

I'm not complaining! 
Anytime one of those macho guys looks at me funny for standing there holding
a purse, I just put it up over my shoulder and wink at them.
They quickly move along, and I'm thinking I might get a new lathe out this
ordeal! 
Rof}

Rick


----------



## vlmarshall (Jan 21, 2010)

I've been looking for a lathe to add to my home 'shop' for a while, and had decided to get one from Harbor Freight, and scavenge tooling over the next few months.
After some discussion with my wife about it, she's "talked me into" a Sherline lathe, tooling, and everything I'll need to convert it to CNC like my mill. Finally I'll be able to get back to my Cracker locomotives.

Lathe on order soon...

Oh yeah, yesterday was my birthday. She even brought me a present. ;D


----------



## d.bick (Jan 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday
I like whats under the candle, thats better than a birthday cake Thm:
      All the best Dave Bick


----------



## BritishReactionResearch (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi,

Thats a present? Don't you two get on then?


----------



## vlmarshall (Jan 21, 2010)

BritishReactionResearch  said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Thats a present? Don't you two get on then?


 Rof} I wondered who'd be the first to say something like that. ;D


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jan 21, 2010)

Don't forget about your tab dude.
And that's obviously not a paper one like you sent me....so I know you have some...or one anyway.


----------



## Cliff (Jan 21, 2010)

My wife was always telling me to get it if I needed it and she was always out with me know matter what I was doing she even got up on ladder to help me put up the rafters on a shop that I was building even thou she was afraid of heights. But I lost her to a heart attack a little over a year and a half a go and I still miss her very much she was one of a kind so what ever you do always tell her that you love her and don't for get they can be gone in a second. Cliff


----------



## lathe nut (Jan 21, 2010)

I have to hide some things that I am looking at because if she see's it marked in book, she will order it, that is how I got the HF 7X10 lathe, looking at the picture the telephone rang and I was on the line with a custmoer, took care of business, she said that she put the book up, I am done with that for now, a few weeks later came home and it was on the floor, with a bow on it, she good to me but I am good to her, Cliff I am sorry to hear the lost of your help mate, gosh the older we get the more we depend on each other, don't even want to think about it, Lathe Nut


----------



## Steam4ian (Jan 23, 2010)

For the record.

I got a goody!

Bought a little 5" gauge loco during the year and I caught her (my wife) out in the workshop looking admiringly under the dust sheet at it.

Regards
Ian


----------



## Blogwitch (Jan 23, 2010)

Cliff,

I think I understand exactly how you feel.

For nearly 40 years, my better half has supported me wholeheartedly in every venture or purchase I ever wanted, never one complaint at all.

In the middle of last year, it was my turn to give her as much support as I could, hence my disappearing from view for a while.

Luckily, things are now looking a little better, and we are a team again, for how long, we don't know, but we are going to make the best of it.

You don't realise how lucky you are when you get a good one, until that support is no longer there.


Blogs


----------



## chillybilly (Jan 23, 2010)

I got a good un,

Only known her for a week when i had a m/cycle trial to ride she declared an interest in coming ,tried to disuade by explaining the reality of a cold quarry in the high peek ,no she was coming .

One section was up a waterfall bit tricky very slippy ,last lap she is standing half way up with her camara , i made a good ascent ,got a few feet above her lost it and pinned her to a tree with the front wheel ,thought thats blown that ,but she laughed and that was that .

When racing came about ,drove miles North for one of the bigger events out the house at 4 am ,practise was all good ,first race got up to 3rd place made silly push for second and threw the bike up the road at nigh on 100mph !!!Dislocated thumb and a good bang on the nut .

Returnrd to my pit in the back of the recovery ,expected a bit of grief ,her words were "is that me driving the van home then " (she isnt a fan of driving the van )

She has always been real supportive of my garage activities and enjoys all the trick bits i make for the house and stuff .

Hang on for a goodun i say ,cant imagine gettin my ear bent for goin in the shed !!!


----------



## Cliff (Jan 23, 2010)

Blogs Amen


----------



## toolsrul (Jan 25, 2010)

My wife & I have an understanding & that is we go to dinner twice a week, she goes on Tuesday & I go on Friday.


----------



## terrywerm (Jan 25, 2010)

I guess I got a good one. 
- Need a tool? Get it.
- Want the tool, but don't really need it? Better wait then.

A few weeks later it mysteriously appears on its own, thanks to my wife!

While I was laid off last winter, I made a deal on a Logan lathe, putting a hundred bucks down on it. I was buying from a friend of mine, and the deal was to pay off the balance and take it home once I got back to work again. Well, my wife managed to surprise me and before I was even back to work she told me to go pick it up. Naturally I commented that I still needed to finish paying for it. She responded "Don't worry about that, it's been taken care of. Get in your pickup and go get it!"

What a gal!!

Terry


----------

